# Middle Earth Online



## SpencerC18 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Guys! What do you think of the new middle earth online game? If you haven't checked it out, go here www.meo.com.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 2, 2004)

I've been watching it develop over the past couple months. It looks like it's coming along nicely. 

Gah, it's taking so long though!


----------



## Éomond (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks fun, and I've been waiting for something like this (LotR Massive Mult. Online).

Now, all I need is time...stupid school.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 4, 2004)

Alright guys, I am totally ignorant when it comes to games, so... Forgive me. Do you have to buy this game and then you can play it online against other people? Or do you donwload it or something? I didn't check out the whole site, I just looked around a bit, but the screenshots look pretty cool.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Feb 4, 2004)

The game is not releasd yet. Like other MMORPG's you will have to pay a monthly fee after buying the game. The developers have been doing a great good at talking to the people on the forums and getting various ideas from them.

As of now you can only be four races, Men, Elves, Dwarves, and Hobbits. They have a corruption system, and depending on your actions people will treat you different. You can not become fully evil only, in D&D terms, good and chaotic good.

There will not be PVP free for all. Their license is being very strick with staying true to the world in the books, they can not have Elves killing Hobbits in the Shire.

The first release is to cover Eriador and alittle more. The game starts after the Fellowship has left Moria. The game will always be one step behind the Fellowship, and no word if you will beable to interact with them. They are putting in alot of NPC's from the books, Elrond, Bombadil, and Dis.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, I heard that in a later realease when you can go to Mordor, you will be able to have player vs player. Also, I think you will be able to have plater vs player outside of towns or in less civilized towns, that's just a guess though.




Melko Belcha said:


> The game is not releasd yet. Like other MMORPG's you will have to pay a monthly fee after buying the game. The developers have been doing a great good at talking to the people on the forums and getting various ideas from them.
> 
> As of now you can only be four races, Men, Elves, Dwarves, and Hobbits. They have a corruption system, and depending on your actions people will treat you different. You can not become fully evil only, in D&D terms, good and chaotic good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melko Belcha (Feb 6, 2004)

There will be PVP, but they have not released any details. The only thing we do know is that it will be different than any other MMORPG out there. And from what I have heard Rohan will be the first expansion pack, then Gondor and Mordor, then Wilderland.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 6, 2006)

So three years later, its now called Lord of the Rings Online: The Shadow Of Angmar.
Still isn't released yet. They now say February 2007.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2006)

Only Elves, Dwarves, humans and Hobbits to choose from?

Even some MUDs let you play Orcs! I for one say they should include orcs as a race, and that the players should be allowed to fight for the forces of evil!


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 10, 2006)

I've just signed up. I hope the BETA version is free, I have never payed for a game.  And playing requires personal information... I don't like that but I don't have choice if I want to try...


----------



## Uminya (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the beta version and am going to start playing it soon.

I read through a review in PC Gamer magazine and it appears that only the Free People will be playable as "permanent" characters, but players will be able to take control of an "instanced" character of the evil persuasion. The evil character that a player can control is initially a weak one, such as a goblin, but as the player acquires points by playing their characters, they get the ability to play as increasingly powerful foes, such as orcs, trolls, and maybe even a balrog.

As has been stated, though, there are text-based MMO's already out there that let you play both factions. My personal favorite is Multi Users in Middle Earth (mume.pvv.org). I do look forward to trying out a modern, graphical MMO in the Tolkien universe.

I'll update once I've played the beta.


----------

